# update openal-soft 1.14 failed



## cpm@ (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi people:

I just updated some ports today. Everything goes fine but without success with audio/openal-soft.


```
[ 93%] Building C object CMakeFiles/alstream.dir/examples/alstream.o
In file included from /usr/ports/audio/openal-soft/work/openal-soft-1.14/examples/alffmpeg.h:9,
                 from /usr/ports/audio/openal-soft/work/openal-soft-1.14/examples/alstream.c:38:
/usr/local/include/libavformat/avformat.h:158: warning: 'AVMetadata' is deprecated
Linking C executable alstream
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lavcodec                                               
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/openal-soft/work/openal-soft-1.14.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/openal-soft/work/openal-soft-1.14.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/openal-soft/work/openal-soft-1.14.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/openal-soft.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/audio/openal-soft.
```


Someone had the same problem?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Apr 22, 2012)

I selected Pulseaudio in 
	
	



```
make config
```
 and that may have fixed it here...


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 22, 2012)

Problem fixed.

Thanks :e


----------

